# BASTARD CONFERENCE 2022 tomorrow (sat. 11/19) in berkeley



## Tobiko (Nov 18, 2022)

The Berkeley Anarchist Study Group will host the 2022 BASTARD Conference on Saturday, November 19 from 11am - 7pm at The Long Haul Infoshop in Berkeley, CA. BASTARD is an annual gathering of informal, autodidactic conversations and presentations about anarchy. It functions as a forum for participants in the study group as well as guests from around the world to share their interests and pursuits. This year we celebrate 20 years of the BASTARD Conference, and over 30 of the study group which has been its launching point.

This year's theme will be "Headless Action". Headlessness as acephalia, the severing of the ratiocinating, deciding, atomizing organ. Breaking centralized control vessels as we take flight into the body and/as a complicity of bodies. Acting in ways not constrained by perceptible causality (i.e. magick) and refusing to act altogether. We will spend the day considering headlessness as a ground for anarchist relation -- to our words, to our selves, to each other -- and the poetic, sacred rupture of acephalic sovereignty. Our schedule filled up rapidly this year, leading us to forego a call for submissions, but we welcome you to join us for a day of presentations and conversations about the beautiful idea of anarchy.

http://bastard.noblogs.org


----------

